# what foods do your pups hate?



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis is the dog that usually eats everything. He's not very picky about the food but more the situation. When we were in Philly visiting my bestie he wouldn't eat his food until I hand fed him, I think he was unsure about the new place. 

Anyways, I found out today that Louis doesnt like cucumbers. He kept spitting them out. It was so funny to watch. He kept accepting little pieces thinking it would be something yummy and then he would spit them out. 

What foods do your pups hate?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine two will eat practically anything, but the one thing neither really likes is anything fishy. Well, except for the time I dropped a piece of salmon on the floor - Annie licked that same spot for a month even after I had mopped the floor!!!! lol

Oh, and Sophie hated bananas until she realized that Annie liked them, now Sophie does too. lol

I never thought to even offer them cucumber and they loved lettuce and carrots so they could have a salad!!!!

Oh, and apples they don't like apples. I find the types of foods they like the most are those with a lot of water volume. They love watermelon and cantaloupe - stuff like that.

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah will eat anything I give them. Boo used to not eat lettuce until he saw how much Hannah loves it,so now he eats it too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki hates Kibble.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis only eats the white extra crunchy part of lettuce. He wont eat the leafy green parts. Hahaha.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi doesn't like tomatos, bananas, lettuce, apples & I'm sure there's more.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki hates Kibble.


Oops, that may not be good. :mellow:

Mine absolutely LOVE asparagus. If they smell it cooking, they come to the kitchen with their tongues hanging out. I have no idea what they don't like, except lots of the kibble I've tried. I don't give them a lot of opportunity to eat different things. Bad Mom...
Guess with me, it's easier to say what they DO like. :blink:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky doesn't like celery. I tried to give him some once, he tried it and spit it out. I was cutting up a lemon once, and he seemed to want to try it, so I let him lick it!! Just like a little kid. He made all kinds of funny faces and walked away smacking his lips. So funny!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Sugar hates carrots. I try to get her to chew on those all the time but she says noooooooooooooooo way. lol


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> Louis only eats the white extra crunchy part of lettuce. He wont eat the leafy green parts. Hahaha.


Hubby loves to give the girls romaine lettuce and when I feed it he makes sure to remind me that Sophie likes the leafy part and Annie only likes the white parts. He's so cute when he reminds me of that EVERY TIME! lol

Oh, and I meant to ask: do you live at the department of motor vehicles??? :innocent:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

DMV stands for DC, Maryland, and Virginia.... I heard it on the radio and I thought it was smart because DC is so small and Im always going to Maryland and Virginia for stuff. 

Louis likes carrots sometimes, other times I find them hidden underneath blankets or in his bed. He likes apples all the time and I don't remember if he likes celery. He LOVES bananas so much. I taught him to roll over with just half a banana.... I swear how fast he learns things depends on how much he likes the treat Im using.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy hates all fruit. I have to hide it in things to get her to eat it. The only fruit she's ever eaten willingly is a dried papaya strip cut into matchstix.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki hates Kibble.


Jax hates kibble too.  If I give him some he will either take it then spit it out, but most of the time he just looks at it and looks at me like I'm insane...

Kenz & Joey will eat anything.


----------

